# 2 Year Old Female GR w/papers Craigs List VA



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

*Any chance of someone checking this girl out? Perhaps getting a photo of her? I can't do it. It was a month on Sunday since I lost Lady Antonia Fraser and right now it just does not seem right. I don't know if I'm ready or not to take on another Golden as I type. I am curious though to see what she looks like?*

*I'd really appreiciate this guys!*

*AnnieVA*
*Date: 2010-01-19, 1:30PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

*


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

She's listed under Harrisonburg VA and there's a mix pup too above her which is hers.

AnnieVA.


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Just talked to the guy and he said he has to give them up because he's moving. He's going to try to send me some pictures on my phone now. He said that he got her when she was 8 months old from an 'older gentleman' who didn't teach her anything. Now she's 'real good inside and out.' He also seemed sort of interested in putting her to GRREAT and I gave him their number, though we'll see. 

Annie, I can't tell you for sure if now's the right time for you or not, but if I can help at all, let me know. Where are you in VA?


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Never attached a picture-see if this works :crossfing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Annie, you could not honor Lady Antonia more than if you gave a dog who is being tossed away the loving home she deserves. Maybe you aren't ready, but if you think you might be, go see her.


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

Amy,

I'm in Central VA near C'Ville. How do we go about emailing together? I am crying. I know this could be a good thing. But, I just looked out the bathroom window and now the snow has melted I can still see the tire tracks from the backhoe that dug Antonia's grave. I still because of all this so-called global warming need to keep filling in her grave as the soil has been so frozen. Jeez! I don't know what to do? I need to run this by my husband & my pets. This may be too soon for them. I miss her so much and I know she wants me to move on. I feel so much in limbo. I was with GRREAT by the way, so I know how they work. So this dog is in her second home.

OK again how do we now email? I would also need to know how she would be with cats and again other dogs, though she mated so I don't see a problem (lol!).

Thanks Amy. Look forward to hearing from you.

AnnieVA.


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

Amy,

Got an old friend of the husband unit on his way from Kentucky to Quantico suddenly showing up tonight! It's OK but I might be out of touch for a while. Might be a good thing?

AnnieVA


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Annie, I'm pming you!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Amy, she's a cutie and we at least know that she can sit still enough to have her picture taken.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

A loss like that is easier to deal with in a house full of noise and antics. Quiet and empty time leaves a lot of room for missing and thinking and focusing on negative feelings. One thing that really made sense to me when I was dealing with great loss was the no nonsense advice of - You can either sit here and dwell on the things you don't have or you can take stock of the good in your life, pack it up, and get going. 

I think the girl is super pretty. I hope she finds a great home.


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

First things first, a huge applause to Amy! She's great guys!

OK have talked to the owner this afternoon. Next is to convince husband unit tonight. Can't make any promises here but she's a doll and will try as hard as I can to see if she can become part of the Golden pack here.

Wish me luck.

AnnieVA


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh I hope you can get her...Keep us posted!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe if you both go and meet the dog, an inner voice will guide you...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

If not, I might be interested myself


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Woo hoo!!!!! Looks like another great GRF story in the making!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so excited!


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I've called backl & hopefully she'll be coming home this Sunday.

AnnieVA


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, I'm so happy for you and for this beautiful girl. Looking forward to pics and updates.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep us posted. I hope you are able to get her this weekend. If you do please post pictures as well.


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

Will do. I'll get pics of her and also try & figure out how I post them on this Forum.

AnnieVA


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks to Amy for finding your post and congrats to you Annie on your new addition.

I always "find" one in need very soon after losing one of my goldens. It helps me with the heartache.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Annie just the mere fact that you're looking at goldens either on craigslist or petfinder or on here, that is a good indication that you are getting ready to open your heart again. You won't be doing your Bridge baby any disservice by getting another.

That is what I learned after losing my sweet Maggie back in July. I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Annie...I cant wait to see pictures of your new addition!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Annie*

Annie!

You are doing the right thing. The only way Ken and I could ever deal with the loss of our babies that went to the Bridge, was to take in another to love.

Annie: If you can't post the pics email to me and I will post for you! Karen [email protected]


----------

